# My Red Nose. Past And Present



## ColbyRed422 (Aug 12, 2012)

Im new to the forum and was browsing around and decided to put up a few pics of my dog. Shes A Red, Colby. The first is 8wks. Second is Around 7 months. And the Third is Present day 1 yr 1 month


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute pup. Have a ped?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Awsome nice dog 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to GP cute baby you have.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful girl!
Is her name Colby or is that her bloodline?


----------



## ColbyRed422 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. Colby is her line. Her name is Kalypso


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice name and cute pup!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

She's so cute!


----------



## ColbyRed422 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks again guys, Much appriciated


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute pup, You have a ped online here? Would love to see it. Love white dogs .


----------



## ColbyRed422 (Aug 12, 2012)

Unfortunatly I do not


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ColbyRed422 said:


> Unfortunatly I do not


then u dont know what u have without a ped. as far as i know Colby blood hardly produces reds/red noses. back in the day Colby even culled any red pups that were born to his yard.

im not trying to take away from ur pup. but just love her for what she is, an adorabull pup and ur best friend.


----------

